# First period since d&c TMI!!



## Mypreciouskid

I started exactly one month after d&c and I'm bleeding excessively!!! I'm just staying in the bathroom, it's that bad! Did anyone else experience this??


----------



## Finallytrying

I didn't have a d&c but the dr did warn me that the period following a miscarriage can be extremely heavy and alot more crampy than normal.. Your uterine lining builds up and sheds a little different after a loss and now your body is hitting the reset button


----------



## Mypreciouskid

Wow, this is crazy! I've already passed more blood in 6 hours than I would in a whole cycle! :(


----------



## michelle01

I have not gotten my first period since my d&c, which will be 4 weeks this friday, but I feel AF about to begin. I have had HORRIBLE cramping this week. I am scared what this period is going to bring and after reading this, I am now more terrified. I am so bloated too; I think its going to begin in the next day or so and what is more scary is that I will be at work when it happens. I hope things have eased up a little for you!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

If bleeding is quite a lot, I.e filling apad in less than an hour I would go to a&e x


----------



## lch28

I agree with babee_bugs, it is said to seek medical attention if you are soaking through a pad or more in an hour even after d&c. After my loss of 23 weeks, my first AF was surprisingly light (lightest one I have ever had) but I did not have a d&c, the whole placenta came out so I did not need one.


----------



## ttc1soon

I haven't had a period since my d&c but after my natural miscarriage it was pretty much like a normal cycle, just a little heavier and lasted a little longer but nothing crazy. I would deff call you ob/gyn and ask about it because even though it can be heavier I don't think it should be that heavy.


----------



## Mypreciouskid

Don't mean to scare anyone, yours may be totally different. I'm still bleeding so heavily. I use a diva cup and I dump it every hour now. It's completely full to the rim and leaking on my pad each hour. This morning, I could only wait 20 mins before it was overflowing. I feel ok...totally run down, but not dizzy or lightheaded. I've been searching online, and this is pretty typical. If it continues at this rate tomorrow, I will have to seek help. :( I will have to set my alarm and get up all night to keep from ruining my bed, ugh.


----------



## Finallytrying

During the night your body usually naturally slows down, I would say maybe put a towel under you but your body needs a good nights rest during this


----------



## ginny83

I unfortunately always have very heavy AF's and I find overnight the best thing to do so I don't worry about the sheets is sleep on a towel. 

I had a D&C yesterday and was told just to expect my first AF will be different from usual - either more heavy, lighter, shorter, longer. See how you feel tomorrow, hopefully it slows down :)


----------



## Mypreciouskid

Unfortunately, I didn't get a break through the night. I had to get up every 60-90 mins or else I was in a mess. I am exhausted, weak, and have a pounding headache. I thought the physical portion of the mc was behind me, ugh.


----------



## Pino6161

Bleeding like that isn't normal, but it is common. There is a differance. I wouldn't worry about it too much, your body is just trying to flush itself (sorry I know that sounds horrible) But think about it this way. Yoour normal period goes 5 days and neutrally heavy depending on the person. It does that just to flush out your tiny egg. Now your body has to do it again, but it's much bigger than an egg. So it has to take longer, and more blood to do that.

If you start getting light headed or dizzy, you need to seek medical attention ASAP because that means your body isn't making up enough blood to cover what you lost. Supply and demand.

I am really sorry about your loss, I know the feeling

I have 3 :angel::angel::angel: in heaven.


----------



## sowanted

Hang in there... Sounds like you're keeping a good eye on everything. Hope it eases up and that you can rest soon.

Thinking of you!


----------

